

Senator says OnStar invades privacy - d0ne
http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2011/09/25/apnewsbreak_senator_says_onstar_invades_privacy/

======
patrickgzill
I thought this was the whole rationale for saving GM - that the gov't would
then easily be able to make use of OnStar.

Seriously, no one finds the idea of law enforcement being able to turn off
your car remotely, without a court order or a hearing, a little scary?

------
spooneybarger
As a little bit of background for those not from New York state, Senator
Schumer has a news conference almost every Sunday that gets picked up by the
local news media where he rails against some injustice or another. These
injustices are usually minor issues that are usually supported by anecdotal
stories and manage to get Schumer in front of the a decent chunk of Sunday
news viewers once a week.

I'm sure some action gets taken from at least some of these news conferences
but it certainly feels like grandstanding on an issue as I've never personally
read/seen Schumer follow up on any of his Sunday issues.

In the interest of disclosure, I've voted for the man twice.

------
lurchpop
I could be wrong but this story was made public by a simple blog post by a guy
who decided to crack open the OnStar TOS update he received by email.
<http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=1270>

The Internet is an amazing thing!

------
maeon3
I heard that onstar has a near perfect track record for returning stolen
vehicles. Is this true? And if so isn't a certain level of privacy breach
necessary for this kind of success?

